# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Pascal/Delphi/Kylix >  Chỉ giúp mình bài pascal về file nhé.

## hoaian

bạn oi jup minh lam bai này với nhé
bài tập như sau:
1. nhập liệu cho môt file kiểu thực
2.đọc file và tính tổng
3.xuât kêt qua ra man hình
Ai bít chỉ mình với nha.cảm ơn nhìu nhìu

----------


## samnguyen

Bạn viết chương trình con tính tổng được chứ?! 
Nếu viết được chương trình con tính tổng rồi thì việc còn lại là đọc dữ liệu từ file và xuất ra màn hình thôi.
*Đọc file:*
Assign(F,FI);
Reset(F);
....
Close(F);
Bạn hãy nói rõ hơn tí về Input và Output đi. Vì chưa rõ nhập theo kiểu nào.

----------


## anhdgc

input :là nhập kiểu số thực
làm trên file rewrite "file sốthực"
output:đọc file,xuất tổng

----------


## seominhthanhvip

Hình như bài này được giải quyết cho bạn rồi thì phải. 
Biết là input và output là vậy nhưng lúc bạn nhập í, nhập mỗi số cách nhau 1 khoảng trống hay là mỗi số nằm trên một hàng. [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] 
*Ví dụ 1:*
INPUT
4 4.5 3 0.9
OUTPUT
12.4
*Ví dụ 2:*
INPUT
1
3
5
7
OUTPUT
16

----------


## duylp8686

nằm hàng ngang hay dọc cũng được,mà lam input theo kiểu hàng dọc cho mình nhé.làm cho môt chương trình chạy lun.tại mình vừa mới học nên dựa vào đây để học,cảm ơn nhé!

----------


## volcano

À. Mới học mà sao học tới kiểu File rồi bạn?!

----------


## nguyenvanan91

```
Var f:text;
   A: array[1..100] of Real;
   i,N:Integer;
   S:Real;
Begin
   assign(f,'hang.txt');
   Reset(f);
   Readln(f,N);
  S:=0;
   For i:=1 to N do readln(f,A[i]);
   close(f);
   For i:=1 to n do S:=S+A[i];
    write('Tong S=',S:5:2);
readln
End.
```

----------


## vietnamtui12

> ```
> Var f:text;
>    A: array[1..100] of Real;
>    i,N:Integer;
>    S:Real;
> Begin
>    assign(f,'hang.txt');
>    Reset(f);
>    Readln(f,N);
> ...


 Bạn quên chưa gán giá trị đầu tiên cho tổng S rồi. Nếu lúc đầu không gán giá trị =0 thì chưa chắc kết quả đã đúng đâu tại vì nó linh tinh lắm, có bài không gán nó vẫn bằng 0, có bài không gán thì nó bằng giá trị abc... gì đó.

----------


## nguyentienthuy

ua minh bit rui,phai gan cho tong bang 0 ha?rùi mình nho rui.

----------


## tipi.vn

> À. Mới học mà sao học tới kiểu File rồi bạn?!


 À chị này học chương trình cao đẳng anh ạ!

----------


## maingocbichvn

> À chị này học chương trình cao đẳng anh ạ!


 Cao đẳng cũng học à? Mình học tới cuối lớp 9 thấy đã học cái nè rồi.

----------


## thanghekhoc212

ùhm hihi.học file chương trình cao đẳng ấy

----------


## seobravolaw

> Cao đẳng cũng học à? Mình học tới cuối lớp 9 thấy đã học cái nè rồi.


Em học chuyên Tin lớp 8 là được học ròy[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## diemktr

Bây giờ là thời đại nào rùi mà vẫn còn loay hoay với pascal vậy?

----------


## tuoiyeux

> Bây giờ là thời đại nào rùi mà vẫn còn loay hoay với pascal vậy?


 Bạn nói vậy là không được rồi. Pascal là 1 ngôn ngữ lập trình cơ bản, tạo cho bạn những bước đi đầu tiên trong nghề lập trình viên. Nếu bạn yêu thích lập trình, bạn nên học nó.

----------

